# Ubuntu 12.10 installation schlägt fehl



## Sethnix (23. April 2013)

*Ubuntu 12.10 installation schlägt fehl*

Moin ich wollte eigentlich gerade einmal Ubuntu auf meinem PC installieren, wenn ich allerdings den live stick bzw. Die DVD starte/lade dann gibs Schöne Bilder (siehe anhang) 
Irgendwelche Tipps zur Behebung des Problems? 

Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (23. April 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu 12.10 installation schlägt fehl*

Probier mal das:
http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
Hat bei mir bisher immer funktioniert. Komische Bilder sind übrigens "normal" und können ignoriert werden.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Sethnix (23. April 2013)

Habe ich bereits ausprobiert... 
2 verschiedene sticks, 2 verschiedenen Programme 
1x ne DVD gebrannt

Das schöne Interface gibs wenn ich bei den sticks auf "deutsch" klicke, bei der DVD sofort nach dem laden des interface


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (23. April 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu 12.10 installation schlägt fehl*

Sieht danach aus, als könnte er den Grafiktreiber nicht laden. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zum Failsafe boot?
EDIT: Ich würde vielleicht eine Version von Ubuntu mit alternativem Desktop ausprobieren und ggf. den originalen Desktop nachinstallieren...
z.B.
http://xubuntu.org/


----------



## Sethnix (23. April 2013)

Das Ergebnis mit xubuntu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: das "fail" ist "restore sound card(s') mixer state(s)"


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu 12.10 installation schlägt fehl*

Versuche mal im "Abgesicherten Grafikmodus" zu starten. (Im Menü vor dem Booten F4 drücken und dann "Safe graphics mode" oder so auswählen)

Ka, ob dann mit einem Desktop mit geringer Auflösung oder nur mit Kommandozeile gestartet wird.
Nur mit Kommandozeile ists mMn aber sowieso besser.
Hoffentlich wirds jetzt annehmbar Dargestellt. 

Jetzt kannst du dich eigentlich an die Installation machen.

Falls das nach der Installation immer noch so bescheiden dargestellt wird, startest du nochmal im "Abgesicherten Grafikmodus" und installierst dann dort den richtigen Grafiktreiber.

(musste das selbst noch nie machen, ist jetzt eher so theoretisch, bzw. was mein erster Versuch wäre )


EDIT: Auf was für Hardware installierst du denn, vor allem die Graka ist interessant.


----------



## Sethnix (23. April 2013)

Hardware steht in der Signatur 
Graka ist ne gtx 580 

Versuche das morgen mal mit dem failsafe zeug 

Edit: bin nur momentan überrascht dass es so viele Probleme am Desktop gibt... Habe auf meinem netbook bereit mehrere Linux Versionen installiert und nie große Probleme bekommen...


----------



## blackout24 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu 12.10 installation schlägt fehl*

Du solltest mit dem Kernel Parameter "nomodeset" starten. Dann läuft das alles über VESA. Kriegst also auf alle fälle mal ein sauberes Bild, wenn auch mit geringer Auflösung. Dann installierst du einfach den Treiber von NVIDIA und gut ist. Zur Zeit erkennt er deine NVIDIA Karte und läd den freien Nouveau Treiber aus dem Kernel. Der ist komplett reverse engineered und so naja. In wenigen Fällen macht der Probleme.

Also beim booten da wo die auswahl hast was du starten willst einmal "e" oder "Tab" drücken um die Kernel Zeile ändern zu können.
Da sollte was stehen wie "bbala ro" vor dieses "ro" schreibst du nun ohne anführungstriche "nomodeset" und startest das ganze.


----------



## Sethnix (24. April 2013)

Moin, 
Das ganze mit nomodeset hat geklappt (zumindest die installation) beim anmelden schmiert er aber wieder ab... 

Wo soll ich das jetzt im Kernel mit hinschreiben? 
Bekomme durch das "e" drucken folgendes bild





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ok hat sich erledigt, kommt nen anderes Linux rauf ^^
Trozdem nochmal vielen Dank an die Leute die sich hier gemeldet haben


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu 12.10 installation schlägt fehl*

Die Zeile die mit Linux anfängt ist deine Kernel Zeile. Linux ist ja im Prinzip nur der Kernel. Da steht auch wieder das ro. GRUB 2 ist unsinnig kompliziert leider ohne das es irgendein Vorteil bringt. Daher nutze ich immer Syslinux als Bootloader. Wenn du nicht in eine grafische Umgebung booten möchtest sondern nur in die Konsole z.B. um den NVIDIA Treiber zu installieren kannst du hinter ro einfach eine 3 schreiben um in das Runlevel 3 zu booten.

Initrd gibt dem Bootloader an, wo dein Initramfs (initial RAM filesystem) ist welches in den RAM geladen wird und von dort aus dann deine Systempartition einhängt etc.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu 12.10 installation schlägt fehl*

Grub ist nicht wirklich kompliziert, man muss es nur verstanden haben.


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu 12.10 installation schlägt fehl*

Die 2er Version ist schon übertrieb verkompliziert.
Gib einfach mal grub ein und autovervollständige und guck, was für unmengen an Hilfprogrammen da mit installiert wurden. Anstatt einfach eine kleine zentrale Konfigurationsdatei zu haben für seine Booteinträge wird das ganze nun aus irgendwelchen Skripten in /etc/grub/*.conf generiert wenn man den befehl grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg eingibt. Dämlicher geht's nimmer.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu 12.10 installation schlägt fehl*

Du brauchst mir nicht erzählen wie Grub funktioniert, ich kenn mich mit Grub ziemlich gut aus. Ich finde Config files jetzt nicht sonderlich kompliziert. 
Was dazu alles an Mist installiert wird ist ziemlich viel, das stimmt. 

Aber wir driften ab.


----------



## Sethnix (26. April 2013)

OK kann mir jemand eine Anleitung schicken wie ich die Einträge bei grub ändern kann? (will nur win7 nach oben schieben)


----------

